# RIP My beautiful Benjamin



## gentle giants (Feb 24, 2008)

Yesterday I made the decision to send Ben across the Bridge. Even knowing he was in pain, that he was going to go anyway even if I didn't make this decision, I feel so horribly guilty. I have had to make this decision before, and the horrible guilt is one of the worst parts. 

I keep thinking, did I rush it too much? Should I mabye have gotten more/better painkillers and let him live a little longer? He was still taking treats, but I could go in there when it was quiet in the house and someitmes hear him grinding his teeth, and at teh same time he would be breathing faster than normal, and I know that had to be pain causing that. 

I have known/owneda lot of rabbits in my time, whether they were rescues, ones I bought to breed/show, or just pets. But I have to say, I think I was closest to Ben. He was always my true heart bunny, and it is from him thatI got my love of Flemish Giants. To me, he will always be THE example of what makes the breed wonderful. I will never foget him laying his chin on my belly and blinking those huge brown eyes at me begging for ear rubs. His favorite was when I would massage the base of his ears, he would close his eyes and tooth purr. And when I would scratch that special itchy spot on his back, he would start flicking his tongue and licking or nibbling anything that was in front of him. I got a couple of good baths that way. 

He is buried in a shady spot on the bank of the little creek that runs along our property, right next to Lady that I lost recently. I think he would have liked it there.


----------



## FallingStar (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Ben. :cry4:

:rainbow:Binky free Ben. ink iris:


----------



## Pipp (Feb 24, 2008)

Personally I would never want to live with constant pain when there's no hope of recovery, I hope whoever my handlers are if that time comeswilllet me go in peace.

I'm sure Ben is most appreciate.Thank you for caring. 

RIP Ben. :rip: The only pain nowlieswithin those you left behind. 



sas :sad:


----------



## JimD (Feb 24, 2008)

i'm so sorry 

..binky free big guy

ray::rainbow:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 24, 2008)

You know, I have always kept the thought that when it is more pain than pleasure and when they can't truly enjoy their lives anymore (due to pain or medicines making them lethargic and such) it is time to help them cross.

As hard as that decision is to make - there are times we just have to and it's the kindest thing we can do. Keeping them here for our peace of mind isn't right.

Ben knows he is loved and you let him go as an act of that love for him.

I am so sorry. When I read it in his thread, I was so heartbroken. I wish there had been more they could do for him, but I am glad he had the love of a caring person such as yourself while he lived here on Earth.

RIP Ben


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 24, 2008)

You made the right decision...binky free big boy...............


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 24, 2008)

Binky Free Sweet Boy.

We choose them sometimes they choose us and other times they are given to us.

We bring them home and suddenly learn there is so much more. 

We love them and care for them.

We feed them and play with them.

We watch them grow and marvel at the change.

We laugh and enjoy there every move. 

We sometimes get annoyed at some of what they do, than they look at us and it is all ok.

We do our best to keep them safe and it is not enough.

We sometimes make the choice for how there life ends and sometimes they choose it. 

We love them will all our hearts in the end they know this and that is best of all. They go to the bridge loved when so many others have never known love. They go knowing some day we will see them again and their hearts as well as ours will be whole.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 24, 2008)

I think you did the right thing. It wouldn't have gotten better, not with cancer. I've been there with heart failure. Same idea.

Binky free Ben. You will be missed:rainbow:.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Feb 24, 2008)

I am so sorry.


----------



## mambo101 (Feb 25, 2008)

So sorry to hear about Ben. My thoughts and prayer go out to you.:rainbow:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 25, 2008)

Oh I'm so sorry to hear about Ben.

Binky Free at the Bridge Ben:rainbow:

Susan:angelandbunny:


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 25, 2008)

I think that the decision you made was the final act of love you could show Ben. You did not want to be selfish and have him here with you if it meant he would continue to be in pain. I think what you did makes perfect sense and it was an example of selfless love - putting his need to be pain-free ahead of the grief you knew you would have.

My thoughts and prayers are with you. I remember Ben from when I first joined the forum years ago.

Peg


----------



## polly (Feb 25, 2008)

ink iris:so sorry. I went through this too. All I can tell you is it will get easier.:hug1


----------



## naturestee (Feb 25, 2008)

I think you made the right decision. Cancer can be so painful, I'd feel bad about putting an animal through that. They don't understand what's going on.

Binky free Benjamin. :rainbow:


----------



## Marietta (Feb 25, 2008)

I can only imagine how hard it must have been for you, it must be one of the worse decisions a pet parent would have to take. But you certainly did the right thing for Ben, I'm sure he was thankful and releaved for your choice. Talking about cancer, there's no point in prolonging a life in pain without any chance of recovery... I'm really sorry Ben and you had to go through this....

Marietta


----------



## ra7751 (Feb 25, 2008)

_We sent you on a journey....not because we didn't love you....but because we love you too much to force you to stay._ 

RIP Ben :rainbow:


----------



## gentle giants (Feb 25, 2008)

Thank you everyone. I have been reading this thread with tears runnning down my face. 

I won't be on for a couple of days, I am going in to have labor induced with my third child tomorow. I will check back when I am home from the hospital.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 25, 2008)

I am sorry to learn of Benjamin's loss. He knew you loved him very much.


----------



## trailsend (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss :hearts


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Feb 26, 2008)

We hurt because we love. My condolences on the loss of Ben, doing what's right to alleve further suffering. 

hugs, Julie


----------



## momofmany (Feb 26, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss of your dear Ben. I know what you mean about deciding--it is never, ever an easy decision.


----------

